# whats the best pwr head



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

wanted to know whats the best ....pwr head you guys recomend for 125g that is also not costly..


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i like the hydor Koralia's


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

ju5tin95 said:


> i like the hydor Koralia's wich one exactly


----------



## killycat (Dec 3, 2008)

I would recommend a Koralia 4. Thats what I have in my 125 and the p's love it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hydor Koralia 3 or 4 for a 125 gallon with redz and caribe.Set it low in the tank and they will love you forever.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Hydor Koralia 3 or 4 for a 125 gallon with redz and caribe.Set it low in the tank and they will love you forever.


at least a Koralia 6

They will love the current


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Im a sucker for AC power heads. So I'm gonna say a AC110. Its kind of spendy though.

If that cost to much for you then I would probably just stick with the Koralia 4


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> Im a sucker for AC power heads. So I'm gonna say a AC110. Its kind of spendy though.
> 
> If that cost to much for you then I would probably just stick with the Koralia 4


I think you're crazy!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ Why is that?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree ac70 or ac110 i have both korilas and the acs and the acs are WAY stronger makes way better current. the hydors move water in a broad stream where the acs are more concentrated. my Ps never played in the current of a korila like the do my acs.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

By far the strongest current for the price....Maxi jet 1200 with eco mod http://cgi.ebay.com/Maxi-Jet-1200-Powerhea...7C294%3A50!! I have one and it is nasty. My Armatus is constantly swimming when it is on!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> By far the strongest current for the price....Maxi jet 1200 with eco mod http://cgi.ebay.com/Maxi-Jet-1200-Powerhea...7C294%3A50!! I have one and it is nasty. My Armatus is constantly swimming when it is on!


Yeah the maxijet mod is really nice. Crazy amount of flow....
Tunze are one of the best for sure though.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Also agree have Maxi-jets and they work really well and are workhorses for sure.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Also agree have Maxi-jets and they work really well and are workhorses for sure.


Have you done the mod to it?? Thats the only way I would run a maxijet.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> Also agree have Maxi-jets and they work really well and are workhorses for sure.


Have you done the mod to it?? Thats the only way I would run a maxijet.
[/quote]

I like my stock maxi jet too. More than the hydors because it seems like your always cleaning the impeller in the hydor. Plus its half the cost of a hydor that appears to move similar amounts of water. If all your looking for is spread out current point your AC or maxi towards the glass a bit more.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> Also agree have Maxi-jets and they work really well and are workhorses for sure.


Have you done the mod to it?? Thats the only way I would run a maxijet.
[/quote]

Nope got two 600's and they work wicked in my 40 gallon.I know that the 1200 pumps though know a couple of ppl that got em.For my first pwrheads and costing me twenty bucks fer the both they have done their job and then some.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> ^^ Why is that?


I agree with you guys - the mod on the maxi jet is great, but you are only comparing it to the Koralia 4.

I have the many Koralia 4's kicking around taking up space along with Seio 2600's. I thought they were great, until I went to the magnum 8 from Koralia....

Bigger is better when talking about piranha's and powerheads - IMO obviously.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

On the koralia 5's and up you could buy two moded maxi jets for the same price. Thats my biggest complaint


----------



## TTT (Nov 4, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> On the koralia 5's and up you could buy two moded maxi jets for the same price. Thats my biggest complaint


I have a 75gal with four reds about 3in and they are in need of a power head. Is a korilla 4 too powerful. I ggot this for free a friend upgraded to a larger tank and everything died so he is done for now and gave it to me. Also what I was wondering is if you all put them on timers so they run for a while and then turn off. This is my first piranha venture because their illegal here, god love pedro.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT said:


> On the koralia 5's and up you could buy two moded maxi jets for the same price. Thats my biggest complaint


I have a 75gal with four reds about 3in and they are in need of a power head. Is a korilla 4 too powerful. I ggot this for free a friend upgraded to a larger tank and everything died so he is done for now and gave it to me. Also what I was wondering is if you all put them on timers so they run for a while and then turn off. *This is my first piranha venture because their illegal here, god love pedro*.
[/quote]

Shh dont tell anyone!

It's a bit overkill, but it will be ok. There is no reason to put it on a timer as long as you keep dead spots in the current for the fish to rest when they get bigger. I would put it on timer though until they get a bit bigger. Just my opinion though.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

As Plowboy said, a timer would be great. You can kick it on every 2-3 hours for an hour then kick it off.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I love my pwrheads on timers.It makes my tanks a little less hassle free and gives my P's a time out for part of the day.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

how many GPH should a powerhead put out for 1-2" Ps in a 55g? i wanna give em a workout but i dont wanna strain or stress them to much.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

TTT said:


> On the koralia 5's and up you could buy two moded maxi jets for the same price. Thats my biggest complaint


I have a 75gal with four reds about 3in and they are in need of a power head. Is a korilla 4 too powerful. I ggot this for free a friend upgraded to a larger tank and everything died so he is done for now and gave it to me. Also what I was wondering is if you all put them on timers so they run for a while and then turn off. *This is my first piranha venture because their illegal here, god love pedro*.
[/quote]

If I were Pedro I shove the Koralia 8 up your a** for that comment.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ I have to agree with Plum....don't advertise that sh*t....if someone is nice enough to help ya out do not throw them under the bus.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

i always use the a/c power heads like how they perform. have the a/c 70 on my 125 gallon with the 12 1 inch red bellies,had to reduce flow because if fish got in the way of the stream it blows the little guys half way across the tank


----------

